# Camel trail



## jongooligan (29 Jul 2007)

Going to Padstow in a couple of weeks and I can only take one bike. I want to carry on doing some road rides but the rest of the family will be taking mountain bikes. They are keen to do the Camel trail but is my training bike suitable for this track? It's got 23 mm Schwalbe Blizzard tyres and I regularly ride it around here on railway track type cycle paths.

Seen some pictures of the Camel trail near Padstow and it looks remarkably smooth but what's it like further up? How far will I get on my training bike?


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Jul 2007)

I did it on my TCR1 CXP22 rims with 23mm road tyres (Hutchison Reflex or something), they were fine, path is smoothe enough to Bodmin, muddy in places but OK on a roadie. Take spare tubes etc as there are lots of overhanging trees and some may release pointy bits. Out of 3 of us, 1 mtb with slicks had a P*ncture due to a thorn.

Lovely ride btw.

Also the N. Coast road fromPadstow down to Newquay isd a hoot, be very carefull at the bottom Hairpin bend at Watergate.
Enjoy.


----------



## jongooligan (30 Jul 2007)

Thanks FF. With a name like that you must know some good places to eat in the area. Can you recommend somewhere? Probably not Jamie Oliver's or Rick Stein's - don't think we can afford them.


----------



## Chuffy (30 Jul 2007)

jongooligan said:


> Thanks FF. With a name like that you must know some good places to eat in the area. Can you recommend somewhere? Probably not Jamie Oliver's or Rick Stein's - don't think we can afford them.


Picnic with stuff from Mr Rick's deli.


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Jul 2007)

jongooligan said:


> Thanks FF. With a name like that you must know some good places to eat in the area. Can you recommend somewhere? Probably not Jamie Oliver's or Rick Stein's - don't think we can afford them.



I think Chuffy's got the right idea, Rick's chippie is also right at the start of the Camel trail
Though...the national Trust Cafe at Bedruthan steps does a mean Pastie lunch and great Cake for the hungry cyclist!

Apols, but my Foodie-ness activities are more industrial than epicurean, more Science than Cheffery... with 3 young kids I don't get out to as many interesting eateries as I should/would like too.


----------



## Kirstie (30 Jul 2007)

Take some panniers and drop into the Camel Valley vineyard and buy some wine. We get some every time we're down there: their Atlantic Dry, Bacchus and Brut are all fantastic (about a tenner a bottle - it's good stuff). Rick's chippy is great if you want a heart attack because it's all cooked in lard. But you can always get hold of a pint of sharps doom bar while you're in Padstow (spot the theme emerging here) which is one of the best beers i've ever tasted.

I have shredded a couple of Schwalbe Blizzards on gravel so I'd fit something more robust for the camel trail cuz it's gravelly in places. It's pancake flat too...


----------



## jongooligan (31 Jul 2007)

Kirstie said:


> Rick's chippy is great if you want a heart attack because it's all cooked in lard.



That's a shame as Mrs. jongooligan is a veggie so she won't be able to have any.

On the up side - I'm a bit of a beer monster so my haddock, chips & mushy peas will be washed down with Sharps Doom Bar.

Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## ufkacbln (31 Jul 2007)

DON'T TOUCH THE DOOM BAR!

It makes you fall over!

I did the Camel trail as part of my Cornish Way / West Country Way trip on the Airnimal, and have also done the Trail on a Challenge Hurricane - no problems on either.


----------



## orbiter (2 Aug 2007)

Cunobelin said:


> DON'T TOUCH THE DOOM BAR!
> 
> It makes you fall over!



That's the beer, not the large sandbank in the Camel estuary, unless you're on a boat. 
I'm a regular visitor to Padstow and can recommend the Camel trail for any sort of bike. Bikeless can hire pretty reasonable bikes from two hire shops in Padstow, including tandems. One of my regular rides is to the Eden Project, from Padstow by road (B3274 mostly) and back through the lanes (NCN3) via Luxulyan to Bodmin and home down the Camel trail. About 20 miles each way and a great day out.

I hate the coast road - too much traffic & too many hills - (and Newquay). Better going inland to my mind. Past Bodmin up the Camel trail gets you to Blisland, nice village & pub. Beyond that the NCN32 gives good signage up to Davidstow & Crowdy reservoir.

There are better pasties for half the price of Stein's in the town and Rojano's does a great pizza, delivered to the door if you're knackered after a hot day out. Been there, done that!

Pete


----------



## ufkacbln (3 Aug 2007)

When I did the West Country way / Cornish Way, I spent a brilliant evening in Sennen Cove drinking Doom Bar.

I also used to drink this when I was at Culdrose.

Blisland was a disappointment........

Pub with big banner announcing it was a winner in a "Real Ale Pub of the Year" competition, and it was only 0930 in the morning so it was shut!

But they have a wonderful little community run shop in the corner of the green.


----------



## jongooligan (3 Aug 2007)

Well thanks for all the recommendations folks. Looks like it's shaping to be an excellent holiday with interesting rides and tasty beer and food. Don't know what Mrs jongooligan and the kids are going to do though.


----------



## ufkacbln (3 Aug 2007)

Bad news for you I am afraid.......

There are hire places where you can kit out the entire family

PS - I owe you an apology, I should have posted this  earlier.


----------



## jongooligan (28 Aug 2007)

Well folks you were right, the Camel Trail can be done on a roadie with no problems. Had a lovely ride up to Blisland to the excellent pub on the village green where we drank pints of Golden Buddha from Sharps brewery.
Thanks for all the tips, we had a great holiday despite the weather being bloody awful.


----------



## mikeitup (2 Sep 2007)

jongooligan said:


> Thanks FF. With a name like that you must know some good places to eat in the area. Can you recommend somewhere? Probably not Jamie Oliver's or Rick Stein's - don't think we can afford them.




If it's still there I recommend the "Chough" bakery in Padstow.
Best pasties in Cornwall (IMO, as I have had quite a few


----------



## jongooligan (3 Sep 2007)

> If it's still there I recommend the "Chough" bakery in Padstow.


It's still there. Pasties were fab - couldn't compare them to Stein's as I couldn't be bothered to stand in the queue.
Best thing was that Chough's also delivered to our camp site shop so I could get them every day. What with that and hardly getting any miles in cos of the horrible weather I put on 10 pounds in a fortnight!


----------

